# Camilla or Cam? please help



## bananakey (Jun 22, 2014)

We think our buff orpington, Camilla, may be a he. Around 11 weeks old. No crowing yet but HUGE feet and very much the dominant chicken in the flock. We bought them sexed but.......


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

It's a cockerel. Time to change his name. I had two BO roosters but a fox got them both. They were very good boys.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I forgot to add that I see you have an Easter egger too. I have chicks from the BO rooster before he was eaten and an EE hen. A real nice orange color with a darker brown EE pattern.


----------



## awinchell (May 10, 2014)

It's a Cam!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Yup. A Cam!


Jim


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

I say Cam, too! We have a GREAT BO roo, Handsome. Wonderful flock protector & super tame. He's a great boy & we love him! We have some chicks that are BO/EE cross & they are amazingly beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

